# Laurel, for the green fingered.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a large section in my garden un-fenced and due to the odd landscaping features it would be a very substantial job to cement anything permanent in. I have a couple of laurel hedges on the other side of my garden nice and thick almost totally private and I like how they are shaped. They are well established and look like they have been panted many years. I notice further down my garden there are some small 2ft Laurel saplings growing off a cut stump so I decided to try and transfer them. There was no root ball because they were using the old stump as the "host" All I could get were the main bodies and a couple of pinkie finger sized roots the were cut short... My question is will these continue to grow now i have moved them? I have fed them and watered them well... Is laurel as hardy and "regenerative" as it looks?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i think they will do fine sounds every thing safe and sound ;-)

cheers


----------

